# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Hadithe te Pejgamberit s.a.w.s

## Jeta Plot Sprov

Thotë profeti Muhamed (a.s.): "Druhuni nga lutja e atij, të cilit i është bërë padrejtësi, pasi mes saj dhe Zotit nuk ka asnjë perde. Vetë Zoti thotë kur e dëgjon: "Betohem në fisnikërinë dhe krenarinë Time se do të ndihmoj qoftë dhe pas njëfarë kohe."

----------

